# Matching meetings/dates booked prior to placement order?



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi 

I've been trawling the Internet and seems conflicting...anyone hav any idea on can a matching date or even an actual meeting take place pre placement order? 

Thank you


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

From what I've been reading they seem to be happening more often these days, sometimes with not good outcomes, not sure they would be able to have MP before placement order though only linking. But others may know different.


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

littlepoppy86 said:


> Hi
> 
> I've been trawling the Internet and seems conflicting...anyone hav any idea on can a matching date or even an actual meeting take place pre placement order?
> 
> Thank you


I cant help much other than to say our LA wont do anything until the placement order is obtained, and I have to say that now with matching panel approaching for us next week there is not a chance in hell I would want to be in this position if our potential lo wasn't 'free to go', far too heart wrenching, it's worrying / hard enough even knowing that in theory all should go to plan let alone with added worry of the unknown, its not something I would consider being a part of if our LA had offered it. x


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

We've already got the sibling so would be 99% certain of placement order. We'd like sibling hme ASAP an if we'd wait for a matching date after placement order we're looking at after Xmas x


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Sadly I know of a couple who had linking meeting and matching panel before placement order as ss were near to certain all would be fine. Panel raised concerns about the uncertainty as PO hadn't yet been granted and clearly didnt like the situation. Only days before intros court said no to granting the placement order as they felt bm should be granted more time to 'potentially address her issues'. This was despite several older siblings already being adopted and her home situation not changing too much. Crazy in my opinion but there do seem to be changes taking place in courts that are said to ensure there can be no challenges at later date; however, as we know from MANY adopters experiences on these boards these challenges seem to be occurring far too often. 

Our la wouldn't consider a little one until a certain about of time after the placement order had been granted to reduce the chance of appeal.


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

I think we're in a fairly unique (come across a few people on here) where after only 6months of having LO placed a newborn sibling has entered the system.

I've come across a few policies I can quote on which allow matching pre placement order so will try and go with that! 

Thank you all  x


----------



## watakerfuffle (Jan 26, 2011)

Have you considered 'foster to adopt'. Lo can be placed with prospective adopters where the plan for lo is adoption but prior to paperwork being in place so you would technically be fostering. I believe social services then have 16 weeks to put together a case for court. There are pluses and minuses to explore with this scheme though. Good luck


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks watakurffle...

As far as I'm aware until 2015 foster to adopt isn't recognised by work places so I wouldn't get any adoption pay/extra time off work. It's so sad that it unfortunately boils down to money, it's not fair on my kids to leave work completely :-( 

Boooooo x


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Mmm if your still on 1st set of AL & agency give you a Fostering Allowance when FTA does that not mean you can then claim work AL after Match panel.

Know its a risk but if that's the only thing holding you back is he pushing the placing agency to see what they can offer that makes it possible (you might still be a bit less). Are you concerned with what work think as With two so young, are you going to be able to return? 

Just some thoughts/ideas to consider.
X


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Gertie do you get an allowance FTA? I wasnt sure...also in FTA I don't think you get a matching cert which you need for adoption allowance x


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Others may know more than me but my understanding was yes whilst in FC role you get paid the F. allowance & you then have a permancence panel once the paperwork is being/confirmed by courts. After this the LA can issue a matching cert (but each agency may differ).

You can use your 52 weeks Adoption Leave, plus add accumulated holidays normally onto the end. You may also ask your employer if you can use your 18 weeks unpaid parental leave at the end of your AL too (mine allows this which gives you almost 18months leave from your employer whilst the courts etc get through the process.

Obviously depends on your LA, Employer and your own financial situation but in your situation I'd be looking at what I could do all in if timings right & your LO can cope &


----------



## Laws1612 (Dec 12, 2011)

Littlepoppy.....you do get fostering allowance up think its up to 120 a week depending on age and la....However you are nit entitled to any leave for this...we looked into it you would have to take I annual leave or unpaid leave for the time you are off prior to adoption order when then you can take adoption leave.....
hope it hwlps I know alil bit so if you wanna know more just let me know xxxx


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Fostering until Placement Order

The Adoption Order is the last legal docs to make the Adoption Final.

X


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Sorry for sounding dim...is what I'm reading above saying I can foster until adoption order and once adoption order granted then take my leave from work? 

This might work!


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Possibly - foster until placement order, then get a matching cert and start adoption leave.

You'd need to check the fine print of your work policy and ensure you were still employed and SSs don't delay things unnecessary. Risk is if you have unpaid period at work, your contract may not entitle you to paid AL and other risk is if courts drag things on, you may end up not being able to do the same. (I've not mentioned the other risks with FTA as presume your already weighing those up).

It's a bit pernickety but possible if all the ducks can get lined up as it were.

X


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Gertie love the ducks lined up haha!

Ok interesting...worth asking the question to see if it's an option...best thing thy can do is do a matching date for a few weeks after court for placement order but would he good for us to have this date ready!!! 

I sound impatient I know but when every week passes some other new milestone is reached an mummy needs to see them!!


----------

